

13-Year-Old Password Security Bug Fixed [crypt_blowfish, ergo PHP et al.] - pasbesoin
http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/06/20/2257229/13-Year-Old-Password-Security-Bug-Fixed

======
pasbesoin
I'm not claiming expertise -- just a heads up. I gather this resource may
already be avoided by some/many.

